# What gas mileage do you get?



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

With my 2010 Tundra (5.7L RWD crew-cab flatbed), pulling an ~3000lb 2-place BP with two critters loaded, I generally average about 14 MPG. This for local towing; flat to moderately hilly. In the mountains mileage drops a bit; it uses considerably more going up, but recovers some coming back down.
I drive with a very light foot on the gas pedal when transporting The Kids.
I doubt the weight of ten bales of hay will make very much difference. If you're putting it on top of the trailer, try to fix things up to minimize the wind resistance as much as possible. Put as much as you can _in_ the trailer, or in the bed of your truck.
And just FWIW, when I first got the Tundra, I ran a couple of tanks of the recommended "Premium" fuel thru it. Yes, it did get a little bit better mileage, but nowhere near enough to offset the cost. I just run Regular gas from the pumps at Safeway (often a 10 - 20 cent/gallon discount). I see a much bigger hit when we switch to "Oxygenated" gasoline during the winter months; pretty close to 10% on all of my vehicles 
This really makes me question the reasoning behind adding Ethanol, but we won't go there . . .
Oh, yeah: If you are worried about range, toss a full 5-gallon gas can in with the load. Probably you will never need it, but its presence will assuredly reduce your stress level when the gauge gets near "E".


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

14 mpg hauling 5000 lbs total weight. Gets about 19 mpg without the trailer.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@george the mule no, I was planning on putting the hay in the bed of the truck, or maybe a bale or two inside the trailer. I got some extra length in the trailer and hooks in the front, to where you can attach something like a bale of hale to the bulkhead wall. I might also be able to put a bale in the dressing room.

I like the idea of the can of gas, I may well do that.

Also I'm glad you ran the numbers on the gas mileage. I'll skip the premium from now on.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

When hauling 2 horses with my sons F250 (gas as fuel) truck I got about 10-11 miles per gallon on flat to moderately hilly ground. I tow a 3 horse slant trailer (bumper pull) mileage in my diesel F250 is moderately better (12-14) with 2 horses and this truck gets up to 20mpg with no trailer


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

When we had our Gas 2500 (2004 Ram) we would get about 13-15 without the trailer and 8 with our 4h weekender trailer. Down to as low as 6 if we went to the southern very hilly part of the state. Stopping for gas all of the time and trying to find a station where we could fit into the pumps was the reason we bought a diesel. We kept the gas truck around for the next 2 years until last month when we bought our 1 ton so we kept both diesels and sold the gas truck. The last 2 years I used the gas truck to take our stock trailer or 2h weekender to rides if we were using the diesel to tow the horse trailer. DH always put a gas can in the back for me in case I couldn't find a place to fit in or ended up in a pinch.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Our truck when hauling on major interstate I95 and I75 averaged 12 - 14 miles towing..
The heavier the trailer and load, the faster you drive the worse your mileage shall be.
I was towing a 30 something foot enclosed car hauler loaded at about 10,000 pounds..
Just the truck cruising we averaged near 20 miles with a 2500 Dodge 4x4, 4-door cab, Hemi engine.

As for hay in your truck bed...traveling.. 
I would not...
What are you going to do if you drive through a rain squall unexpected?
You do realize that at the speeds you write of needing to travel and how long your will be traveling you will also rip the bales of a noticeable amount of product
Put the bales inside your tack room if you must behind where you keep your emergency equipment and tire needs...
Place tarps on the floor and cover them if you are worried about some hay pieces on the floor.
If they must be in the truck then you need special hay bags that seal and are waterproof like we used on the goosenecks with roof racks...Do not risk your hay to weather conditions though or risk near total loss...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

You don't think I could just cover it with a tarp or something?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Tell you what I would do..put some garbage bags filled in the bed and cover them with a tarp.
Now go for a drive at the speeds you will be towing at...and remember the turbulents towing a trailer change in your truck bed...Remember you will be driving for hours at a time at high speeds not a 20 minute jaunt...
No, I think to tarp you will have a billowing mess obstructing your view, distracting your attention and possibly ruining your trucks paint job.
I would not.
You also go back to the equation of load balance and that special hitch and ride heights cause the trailer on the truck and now add the pounds in front of the rear truck axle as you will do...nope.
You just changed the geometry.
Your trailer is made to carry large horses, far bigger than your ponies and then you custom sized everything to warmblood...the trailer is made and balanced better than your truck bed with the trailer tongue weight hanging off the bumper and hitch.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

AC, if you're concerned, put down a plastic tarp, set the bales on it, and wrap it back across them. Bungie it good so it don't flap in the breeze. Even if the hay gets wet, so what; you will be feeding it out when you get where you're going anyway. I'd be disinclined to worry about it; check the forecast, and don't set out if storms are in the forecast. Especially driving in the mountains this time of year.
I've stacked 24 bales on my flatbed, uncovered, and hauled it 50 or 60 miles at highway speeds. A few strands blew away when I first got up to speed, but overall loss was negligible. Maybe if the bales were very loose you might lose more?
Edit to add: If you get some of those huge "Contractor" trash bags, I'd bet you could get a standard two-string bale in one, and tie it closed. But again, I just can't imagine it being a problem, and it's _only_ 10 bales worst case. Toss the tarp and some bungies behind the seat, and worry about it if and when the need arises.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I drive a 2016 Super Duty F-250. So that's diesel. My open stock trailer is 20' long. Probably weighs about 6k lbs. Hauling two horses and travelling on the interstate at 70 mph, I get 14 mpg. My old LQ trailer is 24' long and with the two horses inside it weighs around 11k lbs. At 70 mph, I get 10 mpg.


----------



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

i have a 2006 f250 diesel. I think i get upper 14 mph without a trailer and lower 14 with a trailer. ~5000 pounds. Doesn't make much difference, not sure if the kind of driving i do is different with/without trailer.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> You don't think I could just cover it with a tarp or something?


All my hay is what gets put in the back of my pickup (10+ years) or flat trailer (since spring) and brought home at 65-80 mph. Bermuda hay, at least, does NOT fly around when baled. Once a bale was opened, putting it in a big garden garbage bag would do it. There isn't much wind in the back of a pickup, particularly as it goes fast. You might use a ratchet to keep it up against the cab. Or against the tail gate. 

FWIW, just finished a trip to Utah. On I-17 from Phoenix to Flagstaff, average traffic speed was 80-85 mph. We'll probably suck up the high prices and get either a Tundra or Ram 1500 sometime soon. Don't see myself TRYING to keep up 85 mph on I-17 with horses! There is a reason for a "slow lane". I'm very interested in the subject of this thread.

On one long downhill stretch southbound of Flagstaff, I was just trying to stay in the traffic flow. Looked down at the speedometer near the bottom...105 mph! In Arizona, at least, those signs beside the road are treated as advisory signs, not limits. In Utah, on 89, I mostly obeyed the speed limits. But at 70 mph, someone with a 4-horse trailer blew past me like I was standing still. Might have been empty.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Maybe this is the next thing for me to experiment with on the truck -- load it up with hay bales and see what happens. It would be Bermuda and Alfalfa.

BTW I see I neglected to note that my truck is gas, not diesel. Seems like people are right that diesels get better mileage. I'm still happy I got the gas, I think it suits my needs better. But interesting to note that there really does seem to be a difference.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a 2005 Toyota Tundra and get about 14 mpg without the trailer and about 12 with 2 horses in a gooseneck 4 horse trailer. I do a lot of camping with horses and put the hay in the back of the pick-up. I don't notice losing much hay as I haul to the camp site. I drive from 1 hr. to 2 1/2 hours to different places to camp.


george the mule said:


> . A few strands blew away when I first got up to speed, but overall loss was negligible.


If I am planning to camp for 4 or 5 days and rain is predicted, I put the bales in those construction trash bags. It keeps it dry until the trip is over.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

We had a 1992 one ton crew cab dually Ford 7.3 engine, but it was an International engine, not the Powerstroke. That truck got the best mileage of any rig on the place. We routinely got 25 not pulling the trailer, and around 20 pulling it. The trailer we had was a 6 horse reverse slant. Loved that rig. Anyway, both were destroyed in a wreck.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> Maybe this is the next thing for me to experiment with on the truck -- load it up with hay bales and see what happens. It would be Bermuda and Alfalfa.


Hi again, AC.
Alfalfa bales are typically looser than grass hay. I can picture a bale of nice leafy Alfalfa eroding away under the continuous 70MPH wind of the freeway. Put your Alfalfa either in the trailer, or in the bed up against the cab.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

5.4 would be around 10mpg and the V10 about 6mpg with that load. Don't remember the engine you have. From what you've said I'd say that's better than expected.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Our main pickup is a GMC with a Duramax (diesel 6.6L) Not towing, seems to average about 19 mpg on the highway.
Our trailer is a heavy gooseneck stock trailer weighs 6300 lbs empty. Loaded with all the horses probably closer to 11K-12K. I know I've loaded it heavier with cows. Pickup averages between 11-14 mpg depending on the speed, terrain and amount of start/stops.

If you are hauling some hay I'd haul it in the bed of the pickup. The majority of hay is hauled untarped on semis and trailers. The only hay we tarped when we owned hay trucks was the horse hay headed to So Cal. It was under contract to be hauled tarped regardless of the weather just to say it's always been covered so they could charge for it accordingly. The bales don't get beat up if baled correctly. The high dollar, high test dairy hay we hauled out of Nevada and Utah to California didn't get tarped either.
If you are worried about rain on your hay in the bed of your pickup, you can buy a tarp. A heavier truck tarp with D rings sewn in the edge. Tarp it tight with bungees as mentioned previously. Billowing tarps is tacky and it will beat your tarp up. It'll completely shred the cheap blue or even silver tarps in a matter of minutes at highway/freeway speed leaving annoying blue tinsel stuck to your bales.

I imagine you'll be overnighting at least once on your trip. Avoid cutting open the bales in the back of your pickup if you can. Depending on how your trailer is configured, I put the bale(s) I'm feeding as I'm traveling in the back of the trailer, drivers side corner next to the back door. That's my dead space in my trailer by how my horses ride(slanted). After I feed I tie the bale back together as tight as I can with the original twine so it doesn't get knocked loose or blow around.

I don't like to put hay in my tack room(when I had a trailer with one) as it makes a mess, especially if you have carpet. Also it was lockable and while moving it made for a space to haul items I might need to get to right away or put overnight bags to free up space in the pickup.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Since my husband was in a roll over accident with the diesel Denali, totalled, I have been using an older 3/4 ton gas Chev to haul. My trailer is a 3 horse steel slant with a fiberglass roof. With one horse, I would be lucky to get 10 mpg, probably less. With 2 horses, I am gonna kill that truck!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My old GMC has a modifIed 1973 454 in it. DH’s 1988 F-350 dually has a modified 1988 460 in it.

With either truck, it doesn’t matter if they’re empty or loaded to the max and pulling my stock trailer with three horses or pulling the car carrier with the old Caprice on it ——- the 454 gets 8.5-9 MPG and the 460 gets 9-10 MPG.

I never even dropped MPG’s when I would haul up to camp in the Allegheny Mountains years ago. I can’t speak to the new trucks but the older motors/drive trains were consistent, empty or loaded.

Those MPG’s are what I averaged moving from PA to SoCal in 1998 and what both trucks averaged coming back from SoCal to TN in 2003.

With my old truck, if I started getting less than 8 MPG, the plugs needed changed.

The phrase is we have to “sneak up on them with the keys just to get them started” but it’s worth every penny because they do their jobs and do them without blowing up.

It’s possible you are unconsciously driving the truck a lot different with horses in the trailer than when it’s empty, costing you gas mileage.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

walkinthewalk said:


> It’s possible you are unconsciously driving the truck a lot different with horses in the trailer than when it’s empty, costing you gas mileage.


LOL, not likely. Because I am CONSCIOUSLY driving the truck differently with the horses in it. I forced myself to change my usual mindset, which is "mileage mileage mileage" to "I don't care what mileage I get, I'm going to drive as softly as humanly possible for my horses." So that may very well be accounting for some of it.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

walkinthewalk said:


> My old GMC has a modifIed 1973 454 in it. DH’s 1988 F-350 dually has a modified 1988 460 in it.
> 
> With either truck, it doesn’t matter if they’re empty or loaded to the max and pulling my stock trailer with three horses or pulling the car carrier with the old Caprice on it ——- the 454 gets 8.5-9 MPG and the 460 gets 9-10 MPG.


Long long ago, in a Kingdom not too far away, I owned and abused an '86 Ford F250 flatbed (I prefer a flatbed on a work truck) with the 460cuid engine, and a four-speed stick. Three-speed, actually, 'cause 1st was a granny gear, and not particularly useful in everyday driving. Stock it had this huge carburetor on it, and consistently got around 8MPG  (Gas was ~$0.50/gallon back then IIRC.) It also had dual gas tanks, with a total capacity of 40 gallons, allowing it to drive on past a gas station once in awhile.
A Motocross buddy talked me into installing an early aftermarket Electronic Fuel Injection on it, which brought the fuel economy up to around 11MPG, and made the old pig considerably more driveable.
That truck had the same properties you describe, Walk; it made 11MPG empty, with a light load on the bed, or heading up into the mountains maxed out with two snowmobiles on the flatbed, and 5 or 6 more on a heavy flatbed trailer. I used it for heavy hauling until it finally rusted out from under me in the early 2000s. As final nostalgic tidbit, I seem to recall spending about $9K for the truck brand spanking new, and the dealership tossed in a set of heavy-duty rear leaf springs.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think the modern F250's are specifically for use (my son had a 2018 or 2019 - I can't remember which) gas F250. it was a really nice truck and he used it to do what it was meant to do and that is pull heavy loads. Most people that buy large heavy trucks like that are not as concerned with gas milage - they are concerned with torque and hauling ability. @ACinATX I don't think you are ever going to be happy with the milage you get from your new truck. It was not built or designed to be a gas conserving machine. Optimistically where you are hauling now I think 11-13 mpg is about what you will get. I confirmed with my son that he never got much better than that hauling his tractors and pulling truck. To be honest when I haul (and I haul horses weekly 1-3 x per week, and a mowing trailer with 2 commercial mowers on it 3-4 X per week) I don't look much at my mileage. On a great day with my F250 diesel (2012) I can get 15mpg. Most days are not great days


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@ACinATX , Now you know why people charge so much to haul someone else's horses. My 2005 Dodge diesel 2500 gets 20-21 empty but. is down around 12-14 mpg. The 2001 5.9 dodge 2500 gas truck gets 14 mpg empty and 10 mpg pulling a trailer. The freedom and convenience off having my own setup and not having to depend on someone else is worth it. My old cowboy buddy Bull had a saying covering this and a whole multitude of horse related item. " Ben, you know why horse poop is green? It's because they eat $20 bills" . No truer words were ever spoken!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

ksbowman said:


> " Ben, you know why horse poop is green? It's because they eat $20 bills" . No truer words were ever spoken!


 Feed prices are up. $100 bills these days, and they prefer the old soft ones, 'cause they don't have to chew around that security strip :-D 
This why I get a bit touchy about someone saying "Free Horse".


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ksbowman said:


> @ACinATX , Now you know why people charge so much to haul someone else's horses.


Yes, I do, now, LOL! But yes, having the freedom to do what I want with them is amazing. I am not a person who likes to have to depend on others. And hopefully once I drive them around more I'll start relaxing a bit.

@carshon yes, it's true, my truck is a truck that's built to haul things, and I love it for that. I'm super glad I was able to keep the Civic as my normal car, though -- it gets around 40mpg if I drive carefully. 

I guess part of me just started to worry about that trip through the mountains -- gas tank holds I think 30 gallons, I expect mileage in the mountains to be below 10mpg. I imagine myself stopping every couple of hours to get gas. Bleah.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

My truck is a '93 C3500. I really love my truck, but the last time I checked mpg I was getting maybe 8 when hauling 2 horses! I quit tracking my mileage- I'm gonna go where I want to regardless of what it cost me in gas.
Granted, I think the truck could use a tune up, that might help me out a bit.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The accurate consensus is a truck that is built to work and work hard without blowing up will never get good gas mileage. 

Gas or diesel, they sit home until they’re needed and we know it’s going to cost extra to go somewhere. 

I used to keep $100 squirreled away in my truck, in case I needed it for a horse emergency or I had to load them up and evacuate. That money stayed hidden in my truck from the 80’s up until a few years ago


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> I used to keep $100 squirreled away in my truck, in case I needed it for a horse emergency or I had to load them up and evacuate. That money stayed hidden in my truck from the 80’s up until a few years ago


I do/did that too walkin.
Actually every vehicle had $40 hidden in it for the uh-oh moment you leave the house only to realize the money is in your other pants pocket..
Now that "plastic" is easier to use than cash, well,... the money is still hidden in the truck but the cars, _not anymore..._
I spent it!! 
🐴...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> I do/did that too walkin.
> Actually every vehicle had $40 hidden in it for the uh-oh moment you leave the house only to realize the money is in your other pants pocket..
> Now that "plastic" is easier to use than cash, well,... the money is still hidden in the truck but the cars, _not anymore..._
> I spent it!!
> 🐴...


it’s still good to have some cash money in “the well out back”, in case we need fuel for vehicles, generators, etc and there is a gigundus power failure, since cards won’t work in machines if there isn’t any power

These days, we also try to keep several gas and diesel cans full just in case — not that I don’t trust our power grid but I don’t, lollol


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

walkinthewalk said:


> These days, we also try to keep several gas and diesel cans full just in case — not that I don’t trust our power grid but I don’t, lollol


How long can you keep gas in a can before it goes bad, and what do you do with it if it does go bad?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

ACinATX said:


> How long can you keep gas in a can before it goes bad, and what do you do with it if it does go bad?


It should never go bad as long as there was no moisture in the gas at the pump or in the cans to begin with. I have kept gas for six mo ths when I was single and realized mehbee I ought to use it. That was when I lived in SoCal and only had weeds to mow for two months out of the year, lol

In TN, we empty gas cans fast because there’s so much mowing and we run the 4-wheelers every day. Keeping gas in can over the winter won’t hurt anything, as long as it’s safely stored.

BTW, I think it was already mentioned to carry a spare five gallons when you move, just in case.

My old GMC only has one 18 gallon tank. I would have run out coming across New Mexico both times, had I not had a spare can. Who would imagine down there in oil country that gas stations would’ve been so sparse on the interstate that I couldn’t make it from one station to the next in one region


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

walkinthewalk said:


> BTW, I think it was already mentioned to carry a spare five gallons when you move, just in case.


Yes, I will absolutely do that. I don't know, maybe even two. I think the only thing worse than running out of gas in the middle of nowhere would be running out of gas in the middle of nowhere towing live animals.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Gas does go bad. Especially gas with ethanol in it. You should drive your vehicle at least once per month or put a fuel additive in it if you are not planning to drive it for long stretches (lets say winter and you are not hauling your horses anywhere) We have a mowing business and use about 20 gallons of gas per week in our mowers and trimmers. We MUST run the fuel out of the tanks or drain them when we store for winter or the fuel degrades and causes running issues in the spring. A truck tank is much larger and may take longer to degrade but it will happen. Especially if you live in a wet climate - the gas tank will attract moisture.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

I generally keep 5 gallons of gas in the garage as well.
Gasoline stored in a sealed container will last at least a year with no noticeable degradation. A _full_ container that is; a pint of gas languishing at the bottom of a 5 gallon can won't fare as well.
But these things _do_ happen, and if you have some stale gas to dispose of, just dump it in on top of a mostly full tank in a vehicle.
Water in gasoline is not your friend, and other debris will enter as well. I have a funnel/filter that will separate out any water and grit, and if I have a can of questionable gas, I put it thru this before adding it to a gas tank. You can probably find one at a NAPA store, but here is one on Amazon:








Amazon.com: Mr. Funnel AF3CB Fuel Filter : Automotive


Buy Mr. Funnel AF3CB Fuel Filter: Fuel Filters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




Just in case the need ever arises, if you go to a local non-commercial airport, you can get the "100LL" aviation gas (100 octane low-lead), generally from a 24hour credit-card pump. This is good stuff; clean, no alcohol, and it contains a proven fuel stabilizer. This stuff will last practically forever if stored properly. It's a bit expensive, but if you are stockpiling fuel as a hedge against apocalypse or whatever, it's worth the trouble to get it.
We used to fill a couple of 55 gallon drums at the start of the season, and run it in our racing snowmobiles. We'd use up whatever was left over in our dirt bikes the following springtime. My little 4-stroke XR Honda ran so well on the 100 octane fuel that I would make the drive out to the airfield for 5 gallons of it rather than filling up at the gas station.
And I just _know_ someone is gonna chime in with: "Oh, you can't put 100 octane gas in a regular car; you'll blow up the engine . . ." Politely put: "That turns out not to be the case." Higher octane fuel actually burns _cooler_, and thus resists detonation. You can get away with more timing advance, higher compression, and leaner jetting running high octane fuel. Or rather, I should say: "If you want to run jetting close to stoichiometric, higher cylinder compression, and high RPM/advanced timing, you will also need to use high octane fuel." However it will work just fine in your econobox, or even in your lawnmower. But it's kind of like feeding your dog Tenderloin.
Now you know The Rest of the Story ;-)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Very true George...we use to run racing fuel sometimes if we overbought and the car did not accept/need it...
The truck could _always_ have a drink. 
Except for the price of extravagance, nearly $10 a gallon at the time, it seemed to clean out the gunk and the truck ran cooler, with more power and I think smoother for several months after.
Never did we do pure racing fuel, but on a 40 gallon tank more than 1/2 full we would add 5 gallons of 114 octane fuel.
The "no-alcohol" is what makes it run so well...



ACinATX said:


> How long can you keep gas in a can before it goes bad, and what do you do with it if it does go bad?


AC we use "fuel stabilizer" in our gas and diesel cans following directions for how much to how many gallons.
It can be bought in most any store, the brand we buy is a reddish color.
We do keep on hand 15 gallons of diesel during hurricane season as we never know what could arrive and how much we need the tractor to dig us out from being buried alive in debris.
Gas we have 30 gallons in approved containers at the ready for generators along with always 10 more gallons for the lawn mowers and cars if needed.
Once we are well out of hurricane season we then use that gas kept in ready and no, the additive does not harm the engine.
Much depends on how you store your product how long it keeps "fresh" and yes, it can make a difference in brand of additive product used.

If your gas product should go bad, you take it to a repair shop or recycling center and dispose of it in their waste containers so you not poison your drinking water supply.
By us businesses will accept within reason what you bring and not charge you so you not pour it out on the ground {some places the water table is 3' below the surface} and that is our drinking water with so many on wells here.
Since businesses must now pay to have hauled away used products of oil, antifreeze and gas mixtures they are not as happy to accept but think the laws force a certain amount per person per day.
🐴...


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

We have an 02 Ford one ton super duty. We didn't get it to polish on it, it's a work truck. He has a bunch of stuff in the back, fuel tanks, tools, sometimes tires, mostly whatever he's working on that day. It loves it's diesel. It's a 7.3. I think it's a 5 speed. Then we took an older stock trailer, and converted it into a portable shop. He's got a compressor, torches, more tools, everything he would need out where he farms at. Put the two of them together, and it's not impressive. Then add the price of diesel. 
Would love to update it, but the price of the newer ones is beyond belief.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I imagine myself stopping every couple of hours to get gas. Bleah.


Drink coffee while you drive. You'll be GLAD to stop every few hours....


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

bsms said:


> Drink coffee while you drive. You'll be GLAD to stop every few hours....


Ugh, I REALLY don't want to have to stop anywhere for that reason. Yuck. Maybe that will be a whole new thread -- given my proposed travel route, where would I find clean bathrooms?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Truck stops. You can get something to eat there, plus the rest rooms are a lot cleaner than just a gas station. Love's is a good one.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

As long as you’re in Texas (which you will be for awhile, no matter where your going! LOL), stop at Buccee’s…fuel is cheaper and their clean bathrooms are VERY clean [emoji3] Their food is decent and they never run out of coffee! Their fuel aisles are plenty big enough for trailers too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, I almost asked, are there Buccees in any other state? I know they have a really good reputation.

I don't know what the deal is, the last two threads I started both ended up in discussions about going to the bathroom while travelling...


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I looked them up, there are just a few of them, and all in southern Tx. 
Pilot is another very good truck stop. You can find Pilot and Love's all over everywhere.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> Yes, I almost asked, are there Buccees in any other state? I know they have a really good reputation.
> 
> I don't know what the deal is, the last two threads I started both ended up in discussions about going to the bathroom while travelling...


The only other states with Buccee’s
are Florida, Georgia and Alabama…opposite of the direction you’re going, if I remember correctly. It’s mostly a Texas thing [emoji3] I’ve travelled all over the state for rodeos and it’s definitely where to stop if you can while in Texas. Truck stops can be okay (one of my ex-husbands was a truck driver), Love’s, Flying J, Pilot, sometimes their fuel is a little higher though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

They aren't on the map of all their locations. Buc-ee's Locations - Google My Maps

All I am seeing is from Ft Worth to Galveston.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@ACinATX yes Truck stop restrooms are very clean and they always have good food if they want the truckers to keep coming back.

They also have big parking spaces so parking both trucks and trailers plus two big Ryder Trucks was never an issue, when we stopped to eat.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Ugh, I REALLY don't want to have to stop anywhere for that reason. Yuck. Maybe that will be a whole new thread -- given my proposed travel route, where would I find clean bathrooms?


Your trailer? Put down plenty of shavings if you need to pee. I'd rather pee in my trailer than a public restroom plus not have to deal with idiots at a gas station/ truck stop. (Sidenote: big pet peeve of mine staying parked on the fuel island after fueling to wander around the store or use the bathroom, pull off out of the way).

If you have a proposed route and it's about the same as I use back and forth from TX I can give you the places I use for fueling, clean, safe places to stop. And tell you where not to stop too.


----------

